
Three Reminders of the Human Condition Today - benwx3000
https://benwajdi.postach.io/post/three-reminders-of-the-human-condition-today
======
dmfdmf
Today? By definition the Human Condition is eternal and doesn't change over
time, here are my timeless definitions that are true across all the ages and
all the cultures of man;

1)You are mortal and will die and you know it. Most religions are attempts to
deny this fact. From the East, you don't _really_ die you get reincarnated and
come back as a beetle or some other creature in an endless cycle of life. From
the West, you don't _really_ die you go to Heaven where your life continues
despite your new home transcending space and time of this world. This is
called rationalization to avoid facing this fact.

2) You are an epistemological island and the only consciousness you will ever
experience is your own. Nobody can think for you and your life depends on what
you think. There are no Son's of God nor UFO aliens coming to save you. There
are no Saviors, it is all on you.

3) You are born unto an era that you did not choose and culturally will not
change much in your lifetime. The best you can do is make the future better
but you won't be around to enjoy it and the culture you enjoy today was made
by others who worked for a better future in their time. Pay it forward.

